# Invitation to Apply for 189 Visa Received. PCC and Medical pending



## AkashS04 (Oct 5, 2017)

Greetings,

I have received invitation to apply for Visa under 189 category. I am currently in USA and also lived in Singapore for 3.5 years and India. In between I was in UK also but that was less than 12 months. I have few questions regarding Police Clearance and Visa application:

If I complete the application form and submit with Payment, once case owner asks me to provide Police Clearance from all countries, how long they wait? Some one told me that they wait only 2-3 weeks and you need to submit all documents by then? Is it so? What if one cannot submit by then? Do they return money? Any one has any such experience. Please share. 

For Singapore PCC, when you log the application, they ask you to provide proof from authority that you need such certificate. I believe that they need letter from AU Immigration authority. How can we get that letter? Here also when we submit the app with payment, will we get such requests to submit PCC which we can attach?

For Medical also, is there any such letter which we can show to authorised clinic that we need Medical test for AU immigration?

Last question is, any one has done FBI background check recently. Can we take print out of Fingerprint form and go to nearest Police station and get the fingerprinting done?

I would really appreciate if you can please help me here. Thanks.

Regards,
Akash


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

AkashS04 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have received invitation to apply for Visa under 189 category. I am currently in USA and also lived in Singapore for 3.5 years and India. In between I was in UK also but that was less than 12 months. I have few questions regarding Police Clearance and Visa application:
> 
> ...


1. You have 60 days from the day you received the 189 invite to apply for VISA. So, suggest you complete the PCC in between this time.

2. For Medicals, you need to generate a HAP id and go to only panel of clinic assigned by DIBP in every country. You can get your medicals done upfront by generating the hap id by yourself or wait for CO to generate one for you.

3. I would leave the FBI check to be answered by some one who as already done.

4. I believe the invite letter should be sufficient for Singapore PCC. However, AFAIK PCC is required for countries where you have spent >1yrs. However, please re verify with seniors in the forum.

5. Please spend some more time on the forum and the DIBP website to understand the process in more detailed, Everything you have asked or will ask has been previously answered. Go through the articles/FAQS on DIBP website and previous posts in Forum.


----------



## AkashS04 (Oct 5, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> 1. You have 60 days from the day you received the 189 invite to apply for VISA. So, suggest you complete the PCC in between this time.
> 
> 2. For Medicals, you need to generate a HAP id and go to only panel of clinic assigned by DIBP in every country. You can get your medicals done upfront by generating the hap id by yourself or wait for CO to generate one for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Let me find out how to generate HAP ID. As I have not submitted the application and not yet made payment, I should be able to do so. As per DIBP, they suggested to wait until CO asked to do medical.

For Singapore PCC, not sure which letter to attach. I guess I will need to wait here as well. But my biggest worry is FBI check which is taking 3 months now a days.

Does Case Owner give only 2-4 week to submit PCC + Medical? Or you can take time as it is not in your hand? And if only 2-3 weeks are given and person is not able to submit the PCC by then, will they return fees and cancel the visa application or what?


----------



## buzzsubash (Oct 1, 2017)

Congrats and all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

AkashS04 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Let me find out how to generate HAP ID. As I have not submitted the application and not yet made payment, I should be able to do so. As per DIBP, they suggested to wait until CO asked to do medical.
> 
> For Singapore PCC, not sure which letter to attach. I guess I will need to wait here as well. But my biggest worry is FBI check which is taking 3 months now a days.
> 
> Does Case Owner give only 2-4 week to submit PCC + Medical? Or you can take time as it is not in your hand? And if only 2-3 weeks are given and person is not able to submit the PCC by then, will they return fees and cancel the visa application or what?


Generating HAP ID is easy job. Login to immiaccount > start new application> Health > My Health Declaration.

Case Officer provide enough time as per requirement of documents, but delaying documents will lead to delay in grant of course. In case of any issue, just provide clarification to CO regarding delay in documents.

Once lodged, there will be no refund of application fees in any type of situation.


----------



## AkashS04 (Oct 5, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> Generating HAP ID is easy job. Login to immiaccount > start new application> Health > My Health Declaration.
> 
> Case Officer provide enough time as per requirement of documents, but delaying documents will lead to delay in grant of course. In case of any issue, just provide clarification to CO regarding delay in documents.
> 
> Once lodged, there will be no refund of application fees in any type of situation.


Delay in getting Visa is fine as long as they are fine to wait for even 3-4 months as getting PCC in not in someone's hand. My worry is that it should not happen that they ask me to submit the PCC within certain time frame and failure to do so will result in visa refusal or application cancellation. If that happens, my whole visa fees and other expenses will be wasted. 

I am even thinking to let this visa invitation expire and arrange PCC and apply in next invitation. Does anyone know if they send 2nd invitation within few weeks of 1st invitation expiry?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

AkashS04 said:


> Delay in getting Visa is fine as long as they are fine to wait for even 3-4 months as getting PCC in not in someone's hand. My worry is that it should not happen that they ask me to submit the PCC within certain time frame and failure to do so will result in visa refusal or application cancellation. If that happens, my whole visa fees and other expenses will be wasted.
> 
> I am even thinking to let this visa invitation expire and arrange PCC and apply in next invitation. Does anyone know if they send 2nd invitation within few weeks of 1st invitation expiry?


Getting a second invitation totally depends upon occupation and points. If ur occupation have less no. of applicants or u r having high points, then u can fetch a invitation in next round after expiry of ur first invitation. 
CO will provide enough time, and u can ask for application on hold from ur side due to non availability of pcc

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------

